# Kopffäule bei Seerosen



## Teichforum.info (6. Juni 2004)

Hallo Zusammen,

jetzt hab ich schon öfters was von Kopffäule bei Seerosen gehört und hab weder eine Ahnung, was das ist, wie man das bekommt (bzw. die Seerose) und ob das arg gefährlich ist.

Wer weiß was, wie erkenne ich, ob meine Seerose das hat und was kann man dagegen tun?

Danke und Grüßle
Susanne


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Juni 2004)

Hallo Susanne,

offensichtlich ist das Problem mit der Kopffäule noch nicht so bekannt, sonst hättest Du schon eine Antwort auf Deine Frage bekommen müssen.

Kopffäule ist die übelste Erkrankung, die Deine Seerosen bekommen können. Es ist eine Pilzinfektion (der gleiche Pilz der Kartoffeln und Tomaten zum Faulen bringt), und die Pflanze geht daran mehr oder weniger schnell ein. Die Blätter lösen sich samt Stiel von der Pflanze wenn man an ihnen zieht. Später werden sie rissig, verfärben sich rötlich und gelblich, und lösen sich von allein von der Pflanze. Die Triebspitze wird weich und beginnt zu faulen, später geht die Fäulnis auf das ganze Rhizom über. Gemeinerweise sterben nicht alle infizierten Seerosen an dieser Seuche, sondern manche bilden noch einige Jahre lang Seitentriebe, die durchaus gesund aussehen können. Wenn man so einen Seitentrieb dann bei sich im Teich einpflanzt, hat man den Pilz eingeschleppt und wird ihn nie wieder los, denn es gibt kein wirksames Mittel dagegen. Dann geht nicht nur die neue Pflanze ein, sondern jede Seerose die später in diesen Teich gepflanzt wird, wird automatisch auch befallen. Einen verseuchten Teich kann man nur noch aufgeben, da kann man nie wieder Seerosen drin halten.

Die Krankheit ist in Asien entstanden. Da hat man zur Massenproduktion Seerosen unter halbaquatischen Verhältnissen gehalten, und dabei ist irgendwie der Pilz von den Tomaten auf die Seerosen übergesprungen und hat eine neue Variante gebildet. Über die asiatischen Seerosenproduzenten gelangte der Erreger erst nach Amerika und später zu uns nach Europa. Inzwischen sind weltweit sehr viele Seerosengärtnereien infiziert. Während die Seuche in den USA auch in Fachbüchern besprochen wird, ist sie bei uns überhaupt kein Thema. Das heisst aber nicht, dass sie bei uns kein Problem wäre! Im Gegenteil: wir haben sie ganz massiv bei uns, und sie kommt auch jedes Jahr durch die Billigimporte aus Asien neu zu uns. Die Sache hat sich in den letzten beiden Jahren noch verschärft, seit über's Internet viele Seerosen privat getauscht und gehandelt werden, und unter den 'privaten' auch viele sind, die in Wirklichkeit ihre Seerosen aus Asien importieren.

Werner


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Juni 2004)

Hallo Werner,

ich hab bei  mir im Teich ja 3 Seerosen - alle geschenkt bekommen. Die zwei Neuen dümpeln so vor sich hin und bekommen nur ganz mickrige Blätter. Jetzt hoffe ich mal, dass ich mir da nix eingeschleppt habe, denn wenn ich Dich richtig verstanden habe, dann würde das bedeuten, dass ich nie wieder Seerosen im Teich haben könnte. Erkennt man denn als Laie an einem Stück Seerose, dass man bekommt, ob das krank ist bzw. erkennt man als Spezialist das überhaupt? Weil man hat ja meistens nur ein Stück Rhizom. Greift die Krankheit auch andere Wasserpflanzen an? Andererseits - ein Teich ohne Seerose wäre ja schon echt hart. Ich glaub, das würde ich dann zum Anlaß nehmen, meinenn Teich komplett neu zu bauen!

Danke auf jeden Fall für die ausführliche Antwort, wenn ich jetzt auch nicht unbedingt beruhigter bin  :cry:


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Juni 2004)

Jetzt fällt mir noch eine Frage ein:

Überträgt sich die Kopffäule nur durch verseuchte Seerosen oder kann man sich sowas auch in den Teich einschleppen durch andere Wasserpflanzen, die in einem Teich standen, mit verseuchten Seerosen?


----------



## lyl2lyl (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kopffäule bei Seerosen*

meine letzte __ zwergseerose hatte auch kopffäule u ist eingegangen. ab wann kann ich wieder eine neue seerose in den miniteich setzen? ist das wasser nun mit dem pilz versetzt? :?


----------



## Sandra1976 (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kopffäule bei Seerosen*

Hallo Lyl,
der Beitrag ist leider schon 8 Jahre alt. Mach doch ein neues Thema drauß, dann wäre es auch für andere interessanter.
Gruß Sandra


----------



## Nymphaion (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kopffäule bei Seerosen*

Hallo,

es gibt noch keine Erfahrungswerte wie lange sich der Pilz im Teichwasser hält. Da es sich um die Sporen des Pilzes handelt, dürfte der Zeitraum ziemlich lang sein. Von den befallenen Seerosengärtnereien hat es meines Wissens keine geschafft den Pilz wieder los zu werden. Eine sehr berühmte Gärtnerei in den USA scheint sogar daran kaputt zu gehen. In den asiatischen Gärtnereien setzt man massiv Chemie dagegen ein, offenbar auch mit mäßigem Erfolg. Im Privatgarten hat man es mit geringeren Dimensionen zu tun, da kann man den Teich zuschütten und an anderer Stelle einen neuen anlegen. Wichtig ist es keinerlei Pflanzen oder Wasser vom alten in den neuen Teich zu verbringen.


----------



## Elfriede (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kopffäule bei Seerosen*

Hallo Werner,

gestern hast Du geschrieben: Wichtig ist es keinerlei Pflanzen oder Wasser vom alten in den neuen Teich zu verbringen, was wohl als Antwort auf die Frage aus dem alten Beitrag # 4 zu verstehen ist.

Ich habe gestern im Internet gestöbert aber kein einziges Foto von betroffenen Seerosen gefunden. Du hast zwar  die ersten Symptome der gefürchteten Pilzerkrankung beschrieben, aber sicher faulen auch bei gesunden Seerosen hin und wieder Blätter ab und lassen sich mühelos herausziehen, wenn man sie nicht rechtzeitig entfernt. Wie groß ist denn die Gefahr, dass man auch im Fachhandel einmal eine erkrankte Pflanze erwischt?

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## lyl2lyl (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kopffäule bei Seerosen*

danke für die antworten. ob es kopffäule ist kann ich ja 100% nicht sagen. als ich die __ zwergseerose kaufte hat sie nach dem einpflanzen sofort mehrere neue blätter ausgetrieben. dann ist sie innerhalb von 1-2 wochen nicht mehr ausgetrieben u der austrieb sah wie verschimmelt aus. als ich sie dann aus dem teich holte war sie komplett matschig u hat faul gerochen. deshalb meine frage. alle anderen pflanzen wächsen super nur halt diese ist eingegangen!
ich werde mir eine neue wohl kaufen und mein gück ein zweites mal probieren. den ganzen teich samt pflanzen etc zu entsorgen möchte ich nicht unbedingt..hmmm


----------

